# Modern Arnis Around the World



## HKphooey (Nov 11, 2008)

It is always need to see how Modern Arnis Travels the World...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice find!


----------



## stickarts (Nov 11, 2008)

Very interesting!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2008)

Great!


----------



## Kenpo17 (Sep 10, 2009)

Cool video, thank you.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 13, 2009)

He's one of Dieter's guys.  I've trained with him in Germany.  Good guy.  

Dan


----------

